# Kellesz + főnévi igenév



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Használjátok-e vagy ismeritek-e ezt szót _"fog kelleni"_ értelemben vagy egyáltalán nem?

Pontosítás:
Mifelénk azt modják, hogy p.l. "haza _kellesz_ mennünk", "nem _kellesz_ fizetni", "neki be _kellesz_ fejeznie az iskolát" stb. T.i. _fog kelleni_ értelemben (_kellesz_=_kell_+_lesz_). A kérdésem az, hogy ez általos-e, vagy csak errefelé tűnik "normálisnak".

(tehát nem a _kelleni_ igének a ragozott alakjáról van szó, mint _én kellek, te kellesz_ stb...)

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Nekem úgy rémlik, hogy a volt (ált.isk.-i) osztályfőnököm is gyakran használta ezt a szót, pedig ő beregszászi eredetű volt. (Mindig azt hittem, hogy az a 2. személyű ragozott alak, annak ellenére, hogy annak végképp nincs értelme...)

Sőt, rémlik olyan is, hogy "kelletett nekem" - bár azt lehet, hogy nem ő mondta.
Minden esetre, Szegeden nem használatos a kifejezés.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szia francis,
> 
> Nekem úgy rémlik, hogy a volt (ált.isk.-i) osztályfőnököm is gyakran használta ezt a szót, pedig ő beregszászi eredetű volt. (Mindig azt hittem, hogy az a 2. személyű ragozott alak, annak ellenére, hogy annak végképp nincs értelme...)
> 
> Sőt, rémlik olyan is, hogy "kelletett nekem" - bár azt lehet, hogy nem ő mondta.
> Minden esetre, Szegeden nem használatos a kifejezés.


 
Szia Zsanna, 
Erre a _kellesz_-re úgy jöttem rá, hogy a fiam aki Pesten tanul, mondta hogy ott ilyen nincs ... (pedig én ősidők óta használom ). 

"Kelletett nekem" - ilyet hallottam én is. Sőt jut eszembe, hogy ismerek is egy illetőt aki használja, ugyanakkor azt is mondja hogy "eztet" meg "aztat". Torna környékéről származik, ha jól emlékszem.


----------



## Zsanna

Ebben az anyagban (ld.6 pont a) utolsó mondata) a két kifejezés egyszerre jelenik meg (a _kelletett_ és a _kellesz_) és úgy tűnik, hogy a kellesz mégiscsak 2. személyben ragozott.

A gyűjtés helye a hármas határ vidéke (ld. 4. pont) volt: északkeleti nyelvjárási terület (Lónya - ez szlovák település vajon?) valamint ukrajnai es román helységek.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Ebben az anyagban (ld.6 pont a) utolsó mondata) a két kifejezés egyszerre jelenik meg (a _kelletett_ és a _kellesz_) és úgy tűnik, hogy a kellesz mégiscsak 2. személyben ragozott.
> 
> A gyűjtés helye a hármas határ vidéke (ld. 4. pont) volt: északkeleti nyelvjárási terület (Lónya - ez szlovák település vajon?) valamint ukrajnai es román helységek.


 
Kösz, a cikk nagyon érdekes (majd el _kellesz_ olvasnom az egészet ).

Szerintem a _kellesz_ ebben az esetben nem a _kelleni_ 2. sz. ragozott alakja, mert minden személyben használják (már aki...): _nekem_ el _kellesz_ menni/mennem, _neki_ meg _kellesz_ vennije a könyvet stb... Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy a _muszáj lesz_ mintájára keletkezhetett. 

Ragozva így néz ki:
_1. sz. Én neki nem kellek_ (=nincs rám szüksége)"
_2. sz. Te neki nem *kellesz*_ (=nincs rád szüksége)"
_3. sz. Ő neki nem kell_ (=nincs rá szüksége)"
stb.

P.S. (Wiki)
*Lónya* a Magyarország észak-keleti csücskében helyezkedik el, így a beregi tájegység legészakibb magyarországi települése. A községet nyugati oldalról a Tisza, északi és keleti irányból az ukrán határ szegélyezi.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Hodmezovasarhelyen sem hasznaljuk a "kellesz" alakot "we'll have to" vagy "it will be necessary" ertelemben (de hat Vasarhely csak Szeged kulvarosa, ugyhogy Zsanna mar valaszolt). Vilagos, hogy tajnyelvi alakrol van szo, nekem a Dunantult idezi, de nyilvan meg lehet nezni valamilyen tajnyelvi atlaszban.

Nekem mindig az volt a benymasom, hogy ez a "kell (csinalni valamit)" alak jovo ideje olyan ertelemben, hogy "kell + lesz (csinalni valamit)", azaz "it will be necessary to do sg". De ez sejtes, es nem lattam sehol dokumentalva.

Ismerem ugyanigy tajnyelvi alakkent a "kelletett" alakot (it was necessary to... stb.), ami vidaman ellentmond a fenti etimologiai elmeletemnek. 

A "muszaj lesz" hatasa nagyon is valoszeru, azaz nemetes szerkezet is lehet akar.

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... Nekem mindig az volt a benymasom, hogy ez a "kell (csinalni valamit)" alak jovo ideje olyan ertelemben, hogy "kell + lesz (csinalni valamit)", azaz "it will be necessary to do sg". De ez sejtes, es nem lattam sehol dokumentalva.


 
Szerintem nem csak sejtés. Ahogy az előbbiekben is említettem, mifelénk normálisan használjuk, pl. "(nekem) haza kellesz mennem". Ezt nem lehet másként értelmezni, mint hogy "(nekem) haza kell + lesz mennem", hasonló képen mint: "(nekem) muszáj lesz mennem ...", "(nekem) szabad lesz mennem ...", "(nekem) tilos lesz mennem ...". 



> Ismerem ugyanigy tajnyelvi alakkent a "kelletett" alakot (it was necessary to... stb.), ami vidaman ellentmond a fenti etimologiai elmeletemnek.


 
Véleményem szerint inkább nem függ össze a kettő. A _kelletett_ alakot pl. én nem használom (direkt rosszúl hangzik), annak ellenére hogy a _lellesz_-t igen (nekem jól hangzik ). 

A _kelletett_ szerintem nem _kell_ + _lett_ féle konstrukció_,_ mert a _kellett_ önmagában is múlt idő, tehát _kelletett_-re nincs "szükség" ilyen szempontból, ezért azt hiszem más lesz a magyarázata.

Akiket errefelé hallottam a _kelletet_-et használni (egy _t_-vel), azok pl. _aztat_, _eztet_, _őtet, engemet, tégedet_ alakokat is használnak. Nem mondom hogy biztosan osszefügg, de érdekes.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Köszi! Jó volt olvasni. Persze biztos kutatták rendes nyelvészek is a kérdést.

A.


----------



## veracity

Nem kellesz nekem.  Csak így magyar, csak így értelmes.

Az a használati mód, amit írsz, egyszerűen hibás, rossz, értelmetlen. Számomra elfogadhatatlan, idegesítő. Nagyon zavarna, ha egy magyartól ilyet hallanék.

Ha valakit kisgyerekként rászoktattak, az talán nem érzi a bajt olyan erősen. De biztosan érzi valamennyire!

Ha valaki anyanyelvként beszéli a magyart, az törekedjen a helyes nyelvhasználatra és óvakodjon ettől a kellesztől.

Nem, nem érzem, hogy ettől a szerencsétlen nyelvi találmánytól gazdagabb lenne a nyelvünk. Ezzel szemben ne legyünk toleránsak!


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> ... Az a használati mód, amit írsz, egyszerűen hibás, rossz, értelmetlen ...


 
Ez nekem szól? (szívesen válaszolok, csak szeretném tudni hogy én vagyok-e a megszólitott ...)


----------



## Ateesh6800

veracity said:


> Nem, nem érzem, hogy ettől a szerencsétlen nyelvi találmánytól gazdagabb lenne a nyelvünk. Ezzel szemben ne legyünk toleránsak!



Tiszteletben tartom a véleményed és a nyelvvel, egyes nyelvi jelenségekkel kapcsolatos érzéseidet.

Ugyanakkor meg kell jegyeznem, hogy a nyelv tanulmányozásában két nagy iskolát ismerünk: egyrészt a _deskriptív_ iskolát, amely _leírja_ a nyelvet és az emberek, csoportok (többféle) nyelvhasználatát, másrészt a _preskriptív_ iskolát, amely igyekszik _előírni_, hogy a nyelv (az _egyféle _nyelv) milyen legyen.

Ez persze sarkított leírás, de amit "szerencsétlen nyelvi találmánynak" nevezel, az egyes nyelvjárási közösségekben széles körben elterjedt létező jelenség, azaz tény, hogy bizonyos közösségek nyelve _ilyen_.


----------



## Zsanna

Veracity, biztos te is elfogadhatónak találod azt az érvelést, hogy nem egyformán kellene megítélni az olyanokat, akik ilyesmit azért mondanak, mert nem beszélik a magyart helyesen (mert idegen anyanyelvűek, vagy csak mert a saját anyanyelvüket nem tanulták meg rendesen - bár szerintem ekkor is van különbség olyanok között, akik veszik maguknak a fáradságot, hogy utánajárjanak a kérdéseiknek és akik nem) vagy csak nekünk tűnik úgy, mert a normál köznyelvben másképp használatos. 
A dialektusoknak, tájszólásoknak, helyi nyelvhasználatnak is megvan a maga helye a nyelven belül. (Ill. meg kell adni a helyet neki, ha nehéz is!) 
Időnként az erre figyelés még olyan szempontból is jelentőséggel bírhat, hogy egyszerűen elismerem, hogy annak a vidéknek is van joga magyarul beszélni és úgy, ahogy az történelmileg kialakult. Egyből könnyebb így elfogadni dolgokat szerintem. 

Abban viszont egyetértek veled, hogy napjainkban nagyon sok hiba mellett megyünk el, amire nem divat azt mondani, hogy "ez így nem jó", pedig erre is szükség lenne.


----------



## Csaba

Én gyakran hallottam Erdélyben. Kellesz, kelletett, szabadott, stb. Mondjuk az emberek 10-20 %-a használja. Viszont nem sokat jártam falun - vélhetően ott gyakoribb.


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> Nem kellesz nekem. Csak így magyar, csak így értelmes.
> 
> Az a használati mód, amit írsz, egyszerűen hibás, rossz, értelmetlen. Számomra elfogadhatatlan, idegesítő. Nagyon zavarna, ha egy magyartól ilyet hallanék.
> 
> Ha valakit kisgyerekként rászoktattak, az talán nem érzi a bajt olyan erősen. De biztosan érzi valamennyire!
> 
> Ha valaki anyanyelvként beszéli a magyart, az törekedjen a helyes nyelvhasználatra és óvakodjon ettől a kellesztől.
> 
> Nem, nem érzem, hogy ettől a szerencsétlen nyelvi találmánytól gazdagabb lenne a nyelvünk. Ezzel szemben ne legyünk toleránsak!


 
1. Ne haragudjatok az őszinteségemért, de teljesen függetlenül magától a témátol, ez a stílus számomra _ezen a fórumon_ elképesztő. Ez nem egy tárgyilagos vagy érdekes hozzászólás a témához, hanem inkább "ideológiai fenyegetésként" hat: …"_törekedjen a helyes nyelvhasználatra!"_ ..._"óvakodjon ettől a kellesztől!" _..._"Ezzel szemben ne legyünk toleránsak!"__. _

2. Az, hogy valaki számára valami _elfogadhatatlan_, _idegesítő_, _nagyon zavarná_...stb. esetleg érthető, de még nem ruház fel senkit arra, hogy pont ő döntse el mi az _értelmes,_ _helyes …_ és főleg, hogy mi az ami _magyar_.

3. A hozzászólók közül senki sem állítja, hogy a „kellesz“ ezen haszanálata helyes, vagy netán ajánlatos lenne. Egy _létező_ nyelvi jelenségről van szó, amelynek megtárgyalására éppen _ez a fórum_ a hivatott.

4. Minden nyelv folyamatosan változik időben és térben, ilyen szempontból szinte minden eltérés "helytelen" egy előbbi állapothoz vagy más régióhoz képest. Ezért általában óvatosan, de főleg tárgyilagosan kell bánnunk a helyesség megítélésével.

Ha netán valamivel nem értenétek egyet, vagy a reakciómat túlzottnak találnátok, szóljatok hozzá ... (aztán zárjuk le ezt az "témát")


----------



## veracity

Határozott véleményt fogalmaztam meg. A kellesz használatát illetően.

Fontosnak tartom jelezni számodra, hogy nem volt szándékomban semmiféle agresszió személyeddel kapcsolatban. Nem vonom kétségbe magyarságodat, sem pedig azt, hogy anyanyelved a magyar.

Én abban a hitben élek mér 54 éve, hogy nekem is anyanyelvem a magyar. Nyelvünk használatáról ha véleményt mondok, akkor azt meggyőződésem szerint teszem. Mint most is.

Nem gondolom, hogy elképesztő lenne a stílusom. De határozott és egyértelmű.

Mint magyar anyanyelvű ember a másik magyar anyanyelvű embernek azt javaslom, hogy ne használd a "kellesz"-t úgy, ahogyan leírtad.

Nem kell, hogy elfogadd a tanácsomat. És megsértődni sem kell!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Kedves Veracity és Francisgranada!

Mindannyian sokat tudunk segíteni egymásnak, és nem hiszem, hogy bárkinek szándékában állt volna megsérteni a másikat (vagy akár a nyelvhasználókat). A deskriptív/preskriptív skálán Veracity nyilván valamivel közelebb van a nyelvvédő/preskriptív állásponthoz, mint Zsanna, Francisgranada vagy jómagam, de ez nem a világ vége.

Voltaképp a deskriptív nyelvészet melletti elkötelezettségbe az is beletartozik, hogy elfogadjuk a másik álláspontját is, mert voltaképp  _a nyelvvel kapcsolatos álláspont_ is nyelvi jelenség.

Szóval tényleg nem kell szerintem sem megsértődni, és sértő szándékot sem éreztem (bár én is megírtam, hogy el kell fogadni a létező nyelvi jelenséget).

De ami érdekesebb: a mai magyar homogén nyelv azért alakult ki, mert állami, nyelvpolitikai szinten egy dialektust emeltek "nemzetivé". Én borzasztóan szeretném, ha mindönki a saját helyi nyelvjárását beszélné mög írná, mer' abbul së lönne sömmi félreértés. Sokkal érdekösebb lönne a politikai is, ha Lázár Jancsi nem felejtötte vóna el az anyanyelvit, oszt' a vidékisége átsugározna a dialektusán is. Én magam sajnálom, hogy a magyar iskolarendszer mögszégyöníti a dialektusba' beszélő gyerököket (iskolázatlannak, butának, "helytelennek" állítva be a dialektusszintű jelenségöket). De Veracity itt most személyös véleményt mondott, amit mög lehet kulturáltan vitatni.

Szerintem tanulságos ez mindönképp mindönkinek.

Attila


----------



## francisgranada

Kedves Veracity



veracity said:


> ...nem volt szándékomban semmiféle agresszió személyeddel kapcsolatban. Nem vonom kétségbe magyarságodat, sem pedig azt, hogy anyanyelved a magyar.


 
Minden további nélkül elhiszem és nem is feltételeztem az ellenkezőjét (különben másként reagáltam volna, vagy esetleg sehogy ...).



> Mint magyar anyanyelvű ember a másik magyar anyanyelvű embernek azt javaslom, hogy ne használd a "kellesz"-t úgy, ahogyan leírtad.


 
_Ez_ vélemény, illetve javaslat, és teljesen rendben is van. 



> ... Csak így magyar, csak így értelmes ... egyszerűen hibás, rossz, értelmetlen ... ne legyünk toleránsak ... stb.


 
_Ezek_ viszont nem vélemények, hanem deklarációk, kijelentések. Legyenek bár teljesen jóhiszeműek, hidd el, hogy nem hangzanak jól ... Hadd javasoljak én is valamit, mint magyar anyanyelvű ember a másik magyar anyanyelvű embernek (nem muszáj elfogadni ): ne _így_ fogalmazzál ... 



> ...Nem kell, hogy elfogadd a tanácsomat...


 
Ez nálam nem elvi kérdés. Nyugodtan elfogadhatom, minden felhívás nélkül is. Hisz végtére _ezért_ ez a fórum és maga a téma is, t.i. hogy tanuljunk egymástól... 



> ...És megsértődni sem kell!...


Hiszitek vagy nem, de nem vagyok megsértve egy pillanatig sem. Nem ez a lényeg. Én értem a véleményedet, sőt a "stílusodat" is, beleértve az "indulati aláfestést" is ... (talán pont azért mert magyar vagyok, viszont még sem tartom "szerencsésnek" itt, egy nyelvészeti fórumon).




Ateesh6800 said:


> ... Mindannyian sokat tudunk segíteni egymásnak ... A deskriptív/preskriptív skálán Veracity nyilván valamivel közelebb van a nyelvvédő/preskriptív állásponthoz, mint Zsanna, Francisgranada vagy jómagam, de ez nem a világ vége...


 
Pontosan értöm  és el is fogadom. 



> ... Én borzasztóan szeretném, ha mindönki a saját helyi nyelvjárását beszélné mög írná, mer' abbul së lönne sömmi félreértés. ... Én magam sajnálom, hogy a magyar iskolarendszer mögszégyöníti a dialektusba' beszélő gyerököket (iskolázatlannak, butának, "helytelennek" állítva be a dialektusszintű jelenségöket). De Veracity itt most személyös véleményt mondott, amit mög lehet kulturáltan vitatni. Szerintem tanulságos ez mindönképp mindönkinek


 
Öggyetértök.... 
Miképpen azt immáron említém vala, az nyelvi dolgok helyességét nem itélendheti meg ember fia önnön magátúl, ha nem az más felebarátinak vélelmét is figyelembe veggye es az tájoknak szólasit es az nyelvinek eredetit el ne feleggye .  

Erre még megiszom egy pohár sört és megyek aludni .... . Jó éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Neköd is! De... "ëggyetértök" és nem "öggyetértök".

Mondjuk a sör jó ötlet. 

Attila


----------



## Zsanna

Bár a fentiek már egy kicsit eltávolodtak az eredeti kérdéstől, de talán ez a cikk még belefér...


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Használjátok-e vagy ismeritek-e ezt szót _"fog kelleni"_ értelemben vagy egyáltalán nem?
> 
> Pontosítás:
> Mifelénk azt modják, hogy p.l. "haza _kellesz_ mennünk", "nem _kellesz_ fizetni", "neki be _kellesz_ fejeznie az iskolát" stb. T.i. _fog kelleni_ értelemben (_kellesz_=_kell_+_lesz_). A kérdésem az, hogy ez általos-e, vagy csak errefelé tűnik "normálisnak".
> 
> (tehát nem a _kelleni_ igének a ragozott alakjáról van szó, mint _én kellek, te kellesz_ stb...)
> 
> Köszi.



De ha kell + lesz akkor miért írod egybe?

Haza kell lesz mennünk.
Haza fog kelleni mennünk.
Haza kellend mennünk.

Ezek mind jövő idők.

A fogós jövő idő alig több mint kétszáz éve nyomul, de mára szinte teljesen átvette az uralmat.

Ami ma általános az korábban ismeretlen volt és viszont.
Szinte csak egy múlt idő és egy jövő idő maradt, pedig akadt több is.


----------



## Akitlosz

Csaba said:


> Én gyakran hallottam Erdélyben. Kellesz, kelletett, szabadott, stb. Mondjuk az emberek 10-20 %-a használja. Viszont nem sokat jártam falun - vélhetően ott gyakoribb.



Mert szerinted hogyan kellene máshogy mondani?

Például:

Nem szabadott volna részegen vezetnetek.
Be kellett volna csatolnotok a biztonsági övet is.

Alternatív javaslat?

Én nem 10-20, hanem 100%-ra tenném a használatát.
A kell, szabad szavak igeként viselkednek.


----------



## Akitlosz

veracity said:


> Nem kellesz nekem.  Csak így magyar, csak így értelmes.
> 
> Az a használati mód, amit írsz, egyszerűen hibás, rossz, értelmetlen. Számomra elfogadhatatlan, idegesítő. Nagyon zavarna, ha egy magyartól ilyet hallanék.
> 
> Ha valakit kisgyerekként rászoktattak, az talán nem érzi a bajt olyan erősen. De biztosan érzi valamennyire!
> 
> Ha valaki anyanyelvként beszéli a magyart, az törekedjen a helyes nyelvhasználatra és óvakodjon ettől a kellesztől.
> 
> Nem, nem érzem, hogy ettől a szerencsétlen nyelvi találmánytól gazdagabb lenne a nyelvünk. Ezzel szemben ne legyünk toleránsak!



*Mi a helyes nyelvhasználat? Ki dönti el?*

X tájszólása helyesebb, mint Y-é csak mert X-ből nyelvész lett?

Az úgynevezett "köznyelv" csupán egy tájszólásra épül, történetesen az északkeletire, mert az volt Kazinczy Ferenc nyelvjárása.

Ha például Eszterházy dönthetett volna, akkor most másmilyen lenne a köznyelv.

Minden szentnek maga felé hajlik a keze.

Egész másmilyen "helyes nyelvhasználatot" írna elő más-más nyelvészdiktátori testület attól függően, hogy honnan származnak a tagjai.

S persze mindegyik meg lenne győződve az igazáról.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ateesh6800 said:


> Kedves Veracity és Francisgranada!
> 
> Mindannyian sokat tudunk segíteni egymásnak, és nem hiszem, hogy bárkinek szándékában állt volna megsérteni a másikat (vagy akár a nyelvhasználókat). A deskriptív/preskriptív skálán Veracity nyilván valamivel közelebb van a nyelvvédő/preskriptív állásponthoz, mint Zsanna, Francisgranada vagy jómagam, de ez nem a világ vége.
> 
> Voltaképp a deskriptív nyelvészet melletti elkötelezettségbe az is beletartozik, hogy elfogadjuk a másik álláspontját is, mert voltaképp  _a nyelvvel kapcsolatos álláspont_ is nyelvi jelenség.
> 
> Szóval tényleg nem kell szerintem sem megsértődni, és sértő szándékot sem éreztem (bár én is megírtam, hogy el kell fogadni a létező nyelvi jelenséget).
> 
> De ami érdekesebb: a mai magyar homogén nyelv azért alakult ki, mert állami, nyelvpolitikai szinten egy dialektust emeltek "nemzetivé". Én borzasztóan szeretném, ha mindönki a saját helyi nyelvjárását beszélné mög írná, mer' abbul së lönne sömmi félreértés. Sokkal érdekösebb lönne a politikai is, ha Lázár Jancsi nem felejtötte vóna el az anyanyelvit, oszt' a vidékisége átsugározna a dialektusán is. Én magam sajnálom, hogy a magyar iskolarendszer mögszégyöníti a dialektusba' beszélő gyerököket (iskolázatlannak, butának, "helytelennek" állítva be a dialektusszintű jelenségöket). De Veracity itt most személyös véleményt mondott, amit mög lehet kulturáltan vitatni.
> 
> Szerintem tanulságos ez mindönképp mindönkinek.
> 
> Attila



*Ëgyetértëk.*
Mi az hogy! Nagyon is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> "Haza kell lesz mennünk. <...> Ezek mind jövő idők."



A *"kell lesz"* regionális/tájnyelvi fordulat, de nem biztos, hogy egyszerűen jövő időt fejez ki. Ezt találtam:

"Kálmán Béla Nyelvjárásaink c. könyvében olvasható: _“Az északkeleti 
és a mezőségi nyelvjárásokban a lehetőség, a valószínűség kifejezésére 
a lesz alakot használják a főige után: Elment lesz (bizonyára, 
valószínűleg elment), ő monta lesz (bizonyára ő mondta).”_ (56. o.) A *"kell lesz"* ez alapján külön van, az élőbeszédben egy szónak hangzik, kb.  annyit jelent, hogy valószínűleg kell valami. Pl. El kell lesz menni a  boltba (bizonyára el kell menni)."

http://www.e-nyelv.hu/2010-10-15/szabadott-volna-kell-lesz/

De úgy érzem, nem tiszta még a kép.

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> A *"kell lesz"* regionális/tájnyelvi fordulat, de nem biztos, hogy egyszerűen jövő időt fejez ki. Ezt találtam:
> 
> "Kálmán Béla Nyelvjárásaink c. könyvében olvasható: _“Az északkeleti _
> _és a mezőségi nyelvjárásokban a lehetőség, a valószínűség kifejezésére _
> _a lesz alakot használják a főige után: Elment lesz (bizonyára, _
> _valószínűleg elment), ő monta lesz (bizonyára ő mondta).”_ (56. o.) A *"kell lesz"* ez alapján külön van, az élőbeszédben egy szónak hangzik, kb. annyit jelent, hogy valószínűleg kell valami. Pl. El kell lesz menni a boltba (bizonyára el kell menni)."
> 
> http://www.e-nyelv.hu/2010-10-15/szabadott-volna-kell-lesz/
> 
> De úgy érzem, nem tiszta még a kép.
> 
> *A.*


 
A magam részéről még azt tenném hozzá, hogy a _kellesz_-t használat közben spontán inkább a _kell_ ige állandósult alakjának érzékeli az ember (főleg ha nem nyelvész), mint sem két szónak, talán a következő okokbók:

1. a hangsúly mindig a _kell_ szótagon van, a _lesz _hangsúlytalan 
2. itt csak 3. sz. egyes számban használatos (nincsen _kelleszek_, _kelleszel_ stb...), ellentétben a _muszáj lesz_-szel, amit (leglalábbis itt) nem csak a 3. sz.-ben használunk (_muszáj leszek, muszáj leszel, muszáj lesz_ ..., sőt _muszáj vagyok, muszáj voltam ..._)
3. egyes vidékeken (vagy egyes emberek műveltségétől függően?) egy ellel ejtik, tehát _kelesz _(így méginkább "elmosódik" a lenni igének a jelenléte)_._

Kassán az "_elment lesz_", _"ő mondta lesz_" féle kifejezéseket nem hallani, a _kellesz_-nek az értelme pedig inkább "fog kelleni" és nem "valószínűleg kell". Persze, néha a kettő közti különbség csak árnyalatnyi.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Tisztul a kép.


----------



## Akitlosz

A kellesz meg a kell lesz az egész más.

Te kellesz nem ő.
Egyes szám második személyű alak.

Míg a kell lesz egyértelműen egyes szám harmadik személy.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> A kellesz meg a kell lesz az egész más.
> 
> Te kellesz*,* nem ő. *(Központozás!!!)*
> Egyes szám második személyű alak.
> 
> Míg a kell lesz egyértelműen egyes szám harmadik személy.



A létező írott nyelvhasználatban mégis ezt látjuk gyakrabban:

*"El kellesz mennem."*

Ez is E/3, de az emberek egybeírják. Ami szakirodalmat eddig láttam, az mind elismerte, hogy ebben a tájnyelvi használatban az *"(A) El kellesz mennem."* gyakoribb, mint a *"(B) El kell lesz mennem."*

A már máshol feltett kérdésemet ismétlem: Te hogyan döntenéd el, hogy az *(A)* és a *(B)* közül melyik a helyes? Úgy értem, van-e rá módszered, vagy csak érv nélkül állást foglalsz valamelyik mellett? Vagy virágozzék ezer virág alapon mindkettő helyes -- amely esetben viszont nem igaz, amit írtál, ti. hogy _"A kellesz meg a kell lesz az egész más."_, hiszen egybecsúszik a két alak (_"*Kellesz *nekem, de most *el kellesz *mennem."_)?

Üdv:

*Attila*


----------



## Zsanna

Összefoglalhatnánk-e akkor így? 
Van a 
1. köznyelvben használatos _kellesz_, aminek egyes szám 2. személyű az alanya
Pl. Kellesz nekem, mint tavaszi veteményesnek az eső.

2. tájnyelvben használatos _kellesz_, ami egyes szám 3. személyű általános alanyú és azt fejezi ki, hogy a jövőben egy bármely személyű, egyes vagy többes számú (valóban többes számú is lehet?) alanynak kell valamit tenni.
Pl. El kellesz mennem a boltba./El kellesz mennetek a boltba.

3. tájnyelvben használatos, általános alanyú _kell lesz_, amely azt fejezi ki, hogy vmely esemény valószínűleg szükségszerű lesz.
Pl. El kell lesz mennünk megint cukorért, ha ilyen gyorsan fogy.

A helyességet szerintem fölösleges tárgyalni, amennnyiben kijelenthetjük, hogy a köznyelvben vagy tájnyelvben használatosak.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Összefoglalhatnánk-e akkor így?
> Van a
> 1. köznyelvben használatos _kellesz_, aminek egyes szám 2. személyű az alanya ....


 
Azt hiszem, hogy a _kelleni_ ige standard használatát _itt_ nem muszáj külön tárgyalnunk, mert ha jól értem, akkor ebben nincs különbség a köznyelv és a szóbanforgó tájnyelvek között.



> ... 2. tájnyelvben használatos _kellesz_, ami egyes szám 3. személyű általános alanyú és azt fejezi ki, hogy a jövőben egy bármely személyű, egyes vagy többes számú (valóban többes számú is lehet?) alanynak kell valamit tenni.Pl. El kellesz mennem a boltba./El kellesz mennetek a boltba.


 
A többes szám "normálisan" ugyanolyan értelemben létezik mint a jelen időben: _El *kell* menn*em* a boltba/El *kell* menn*etek*_ a boltba, tehát ahogy mondod: _El *kellesz* menn*em* a boltba/El *kellesz* menn*etek* a boltba._ 

Viszont ha jobban belegondolok, akkor hallottam már ilyeneket is mint pl. "Nekünk nem *kellesznek* ezek a fák ...". Tehát, habár kétségkívül nem annyira elterjedt jelenség (megítélésem szerint kimondottan ritka), de úgy néz ki, hogy létezik többes szám is....


----------



## Akitlosz

Ateesh6800 said:


> A már máshol feltett kérdésemet ismétlem: Te hogyan döntenéd el, hogy az *(A)* és a *(B)* közül melyik a helyes?


 
A kellesz az simán a kell ragozása, míg a kell lesz az két különböző szó. Nem összetett szó, a kell nem igekötő, semmi nem indokolja az egybeírást. Ráadásul zavaró is, mert egész mást jelent, így hasznos, ha ez az írásból is kitűnik.
Olyat sem írunk egybe, hogy kell jöjjek, kell enni, kell futnod. Semmi ilyet sem írunk írunk egybe soha. A kell nem igekötő.

Milyen érvek is szólnak az egybeírás mellett?

Egész mást jelent például a szürke barát, mint a szürkebarát.

Nem kicsit kellett gondolkodnom, amikor először olvastam, hogy mire is gondolhat a topicindító; mivel a kellesz alak az számomra teljesen egyértelműen csak egyes szám második személyt jelez, és jelenthet: Te kellesz. Nem látom sem értelmét, sem hasznát írásban összekeverni az egyes szám harmadik személyű kell lesz formával.
Beszédben meg úgysem jelentkezik a probléma, mert egész máshogy hangzik a këllesz és a këll lësz.

Persze igaz, arra is van törekvés, hogy ez a különbség is eltűnjön.
De hogy miért jó, miért lenne jó, ha nem egyértelműek sem az írott szavak sem a kiejtettek azt én nem értem.


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ....hiszen egybecsúszik a két alak (_"*Kellesz *nekem, de most *el kellesz *mennem."_) ....


A #25-ös hozzászólásomban felhoztam 3 lehetséges magyarázatot arra, hogy miért érzékeljük egy szónak a _kellesz_-t, holott etimológiailag a _kell_ és _lesz_ összetételéről van szó (ebben az esetben). Annak alapján, amit mondasz, ez lehetne a negyedik: 

4. a _kellesz_ (< _kell_+_lesz_) és a _kellesz_ (< 2. sz. egyes szám) formailag egybeesik. 



Ateesh6800 said:


> A létező írott nyelvhasználatban mégis ezt látjuk gyakrabban: *"El kellesz mennem" *...


 
Ez csak a megerősítése annak, hogy sokan egy szóként érzékelik. 

Ami az írásmódot illeti, az én véleményem a következő:
1. Ha helyesírási szabályt kellene rá alkotni, akkor a különírást tartanám logikusnak, tehát _kell lesz_. 

2. Tájnyelvi jelenségek közlésénél viszont indokolt lehet más helyesírási szempont is, mert a szándék nem "normaalkotás", hanem a jelenség lehetőleg hű bemutatása az adott _tájnyelv beszélői_ szempontjából.


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> "1. Ha helyesírási szabályt kellene rá alkotni, akkor a különírást tartanám logikusnak, tehát _kell lesz_.
> 2. Tájnyelvi jelenségek közlésénél viszont indokolt lehet más helyesírási szempont is, mert a szándék nem "normaalkotás", hanem a jelenség lehetőleg hű bemutatása az adott _tájnyelv beszélői_ szempontjából."



Teljesen egyetértek.


----------



## Eywee

Kedves francisgranada, Ateesh6800, Zsanna...  
Én születésemtől fogva nyíregyházi vagyok...és bizony itt Szabolcs-Szatmár-Beregben használjuk ezt a bizonyos "kellesz" kifejezést... Most csatlakoztam ehhez az oldalhoz, mert épp a minap merült fel ez a szó...illetve ennek meg nem értése a párom apukájával kapcsolatban, aki a változatosság kedvéért Hódmezővásárhelyi...  
A szituáció a következő volt: vacsora közben nálam volt a lekvár és a kiskanál épp piritós kenyeret ettünk...Imre bácsi éppen egy vajas szalámisat evett, de még volt egy üres kenyere...erre én megkérdeztem tőle, "kellesz-e még ez a kiskanál illetve lekvár, vagy elmoshatom...(na ez is mosogatás lenne elvileg)" 
Személy szerint én általában egy rövid határidőn belül bekövetkező jövőidőként használom ezt az alakot...ja jelenleg 31 éves vagyok...ebben az esetben főleg azért használtam így, mert a párom apukája elég idős és korábban megkért, hogy tegezzem, de nekem ez nem megy olyan könnyen ilyen nagy korkülömbség esetén...ezért próbáltam egy álatlános formát alkalmazni...és pesze sokkal rövidebb és közvetlenebb ez a forma, mint a "fog-e még kelleni ez a kanál" ...szerintem semmi baj a magyarosságával...  Többes számban tudtommal nem használom...legalábbis még nem vettem észre...   Az hogy külön vagy egybe kellene írni...pontosan nem tudom...de gondolom az idő múlásával összeolvadt a két szó... mint az sokszor előfordul más eseteknél is...
De nagyon kedves volt tőled, hogy utána néztél ennek a dolognak...nagyon tetszenek a beidézett szövegek, sokat lehet tanulni belőle... én magam nem vagyok nyelvész, de szerintem itt Szabolcsban elég szépen beszélnek az emberek "magyarul"...  Nyilván, mint mindenhol itt is vannak érdekes tájszólások, tájszavak, kifejezések...mint mindenhol az ország különböző pontjain! 
Azért köszönöm, hogy Te és a hozzád hasonló értelmesebb emberek (akinek nem inge...), ilyen toleranciával és lelkesedéssel néztek utána ezeknek a dolgoknak...


----------



## Eywee

Kedves Vera...nem tudom, hogy egyébként az ország mely részéről származol, de azt látom, hogy a regisztrációd alapján Törökbálinti vagy... az hogy valakinek van egy véleménye az egy dolog, de az hogy milyen stílusban fogalmazza meg egy másik!!!  
Kisség toleránsabbnak kellene lenned vagy jobban lekommunikálni a véleményedet, mert nagyon sok embert megbánthatsz akaratlanul is... igaz én csak 31 éves vagyok, de soha nem használnék ilyen "durva" kifejezéseket egy fórumban, amit a többiek is idéztek, beírtak. 
Különben meg lehetséges sokkal magyarabb ez a kifejezés, mint amit Te használsz...inkább utána nézhetnél hol, milyen körülmények között használják...úgy mint a többiek!!!  De különben nincs hara!!!


----------



## Zsanna

Eywee, üdvözlünk a fórumon!

*Moderátori megjegyzés:*
Kedves hozzászólók! 
Úgy látom, hogy ezt a témát már bőségesen kimerítettük, ezért lezárom. Köszönöm mindannyiótok hozzászólását. Ha valakinek esetleg lenne újabb érdemleges mondandója a témában, akkor írja le egy magánüzenetben ("PM") számomra, és megfontolás után újra nyithatom. Emlékeztetnék mindenkit, hogy a fórumon a baráti, segítőkész (és más, a fórumszabályoknak megfelelő) hozzászólásokat fogadjuk el, minden más kitörlésre kerül. Ezen kívül a magán jellegű véleményeket inkább PM-ben írjátok le és ragaszkodjunk a címben feltüntetett témához. 
A meglátásaihoz mindenkinek joga van, de azt elég egyszer leírni: a lényeg nem a terjedelem szaporítása.


----------

